# Help with itunes - stuck on "display duplicates"!!



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm in iTunes and wanted to clean up some files that got duplicated. I went to 'file' and 'display duplicates' which works great. However, now I can't figure out how to get out of that screen and get back to my music library. There is nowhere that I can see to click out of it, and if I click on the menu to the left that includes things from my library, like movies, podcasts, etc. it shows me those, but when I click on 'music' again, it displays the duplicate songs and I can't get out of it!! Help!! This kind of stuff drives me nuts with itunes! I'm sure it's probably easy but everything I've tried so far does not work. I haven't logged off my computer and back on..that's the only thing I know left to try. If you can shed some light on this please do!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Under the File menu, choose Display All.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> Under the File menu, choose Display All.


I don't have any 'display all' under the file menu....I know this sounds pathetic, but I'm really not reading anything like that. It still says 'display duplicates' even when I'm looking at the duplicates.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Ok, still no 'display all' but I was able to toggle some things at the top and get rid of them. Whew...that is frustrating!!


----------

